# C. Sea Breeze 'Fellrath's Pride'



## Migrant13 (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## Erythrone (Sep 13, 2014)

Very nice pastel colors! And very well grown!


----------



## Migrant13 (Sep 13, 2014)

Erythrone said:


> Very nice pastel colors! And very well grown!



Thanks. This one had 6 flowers this year on three growths so I was very happy with that. It has become one darn heavy plant!


----------



## bullsie (Sep 13, 2014)

Oh that is a lovely shade! I've seen them listed here and there, but this is the best pic I've seen of this clone. Now it makes me want to own one!


----------



## troy (Sep 13, 2014)

Nice floriferous plant, good growing!! I think allen Kotch has some of these for sale


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 14, 2014)

Such a lovely shape, and fine colors on the lip!!!! Bravo!!!! Jean


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 14, 2014)

very delicate


----------



## PaphMadMan (Sep 14, 2014)

This clone can sometimes bloom in a slightly deeper shade, but this very subtle coloring is beautiful.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Sep 14, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## Migrant13 (Sep 14, 2014)

troy said:


> Nice floriferous plant, good growing!! I think allen Kotch has some of these for sale



Thanks for all the positive comments. I bought this many moons ago from 
Carmela Orchids in Hawaii in a plastic basket which is now barely visible!


----------



## Stella (Sep 14, 2014)

Awesome !!!!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 14, 2014)

Beautiful! And growing very well -- you must be pleased.


----------



## Migrant13 (Sep 14, 2014)

SlipperFan said:


> Beautiful! And growing very well -- you must be pleased.



Yes,,,,thanks Dot.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 15, 2014)

What is your winter culture? Do you have a greenhouse or grow on a windowsill?


----------



## Migrant13 (Sep 15, 2014)

Linus_Cello said:


> What is your winter culture? Do you have a greenhouse or grow on a windowsill?


Windowsill for the larger hanging ones like this Catt and a bunch of Vanda's and then light carts for the rest. I think about a greenhouse all the time!!


----------

